# SRRV visa Downgrade



## harvey16 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi all
I am principal srrv visa holder and my wife is dependant SRRV visa holder .we have made decision to move permanently from philippines to our home country.So, want to hand over my SRRV visa and get my DEPOSIT BACK OF $20000 from PRA Office.Does anybody knows how to proceed this and how long does it take?.Much appreciated.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

CANCELLATION OF MEMBERSHIP FROM THE SRRV PROGRAM AND DOWNGRADING OF VISA 


https://pra.gov.ph/assets/citizen-charter/Cancellation_of_Membership_from_SRRV_Program_and_Downgrading_of_Visa.pdf



Here's the home page Harvey of the Philippine Retirement Authority Philippine Retirement Authority

And the PRA contact information Contact – Philippine Retirement Authority

Good luck and I'm sure one of our SRRV holders (not me) will have more information.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A lot will depend on how your deposit is handled. If it is in a term deposit at the bank, you have to wait for the term to end before you can get your cash back. That is after the PRA releases its hold on the cash.

So if your term deposit is coming to an end soon, do not let it automatically renew, have the amount held in a cash deposit so as soon as the hold is removed you can withdraw the cash immediately.

Conform that it is going to a cash deposit in writing from the bank bwfore your present term expires.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

[email protected] is usually a good email to use for PRA as they tend to respond quickly to inquiries


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

freebiefan said:


> [email protected] is usually a good email to use for PRA as they tend to respond quickly to inquiries


I wouldn’t be too sure about that; getting a response seems to be a bit of a 'hit and miss' affair. I had a reasonable reply rate from the PRA for a while but over the past year in particular their response has been dismal. Nothing one could put down to Covid 19 either. They tend to be particularly bad when responding to ‘unusual’ queries. Probably due to that general Filipino flaw of being reticent when it comes to imparting bad news or being unable to simply say _‘Sorry, I’m not sure about that one; let me make some enquiries and get back to you on that’._


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Also , as far as Im aware ( info from a gent who did the same dwongrade couple years back ) , even though you maybe paid the inital deposit in US dollar,s you will receive the refund in pesos. Just one of those wonderful " oddities" that happens here.


----------

